# Temps



## Trubador (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been monitoring the temperature in my basement where my wine is being stored for about a year now. In the deepest of winter the room is 57 degrees. In the deepest of summer, the room is 73 degrees.
There is virtually no daily temperature change. But over a 6 month period the temps fluctuate 16 degrees.


Is this too much for long term storage (i.e. 2 to 3 years)? I am sure it is fine for a year, but am unsure about the longer periods.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 1, 2007)

It should be fine with those stable temps. Unless it is temperature controlled, no basement is ever exactly the same all year. It's those 60-90 degree swings every day or two that aren't good for it. Ideally the temps would be a little lower, but you have better control than most folks are able to get. I don't see a problem with being able to age for a number of years.


----------



## tcb54 (Nov 21, 2007)

During primary and secondary fermentation I try to keep the temperature of the wines at 65 - 75 degrees. After stabilization is it OK to let it get down to the 60 - 65 level? 
I keep my bottled wine and aging carboys in the basement as well and this is where the temperatureis this time of year here in the Atlanta, GAarea. If it gets into the mid to upper 50's is that acceptable as well? It might get there later on during the winter.


Thanks for any input...*Edited by: tcb54 *


----------



## masta (Nov 21, 2007)

Those temps are fine for your wine once the fermentation is complete and it has been degassed and stabilized.


----------

